

Show HN: ParrotHunt – ThreeJS WebGL Game with Node.js Back End - nergal
https://github.com/Lallassu/ParrotHunt

======
wonjun
Great work! It's looking really good.

------
Phogo
There goes my day! Nice work

~~~
nergal
Thanks :)

------
jetro223
Great work - thanks!

------
longlivegnu
This is awesome :)

